# Blackpool Region



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

We will be in this region next week, probably on Monday. In the past we've ended up in a Costa in Cleveleys due to not being able to locate anything else.

Handy to get to and parking nearby would be an advantage. Half decent tea (hardly dare add coffee) and a nice slice of cake would do the trick.

Any suggestions, please


----------



## Django57 (Aug 12, 2015)

I live just down the coast and you'll find sod all near me , might be worth a trip to Lytham there are some nice shops and decent restaurants . Good luck.


----------

